# Counselling in RFC



## weebee (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all

Was just wondering if anyone knew anything about the counselling service offered by RFC.  Is it free and how do you access it?  We've just had unsuccessful nhs treatment so I don't know if it's even available to us. 

Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

weebee welcome honey to ff.  sorry that your tx was not successful    i know when we got our injections we got many leaflets and there was one for counselling in that.  if i remember its not at the rfc, but smewhere else in belfast.  i might have the leaflet somewhere if you dont have yours, let me know and i'll look it out for you.  come over to the ni girls thread all the ladies are fab!!!


----------



## weebee (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info lmk. I looked in my little blue bag and sure enough there is a leaflet there for the counselling. 

Congrats on your recent BFP!!

Weebee
xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks honey!  i wish you all the best of luck for your future tx     xxxxx


----------

